# Name Your Top Three Equipment Upgrades This Year



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

#1 - Hoyt Pro Elite with XT 2000's and Spiral X cams

#2 - B-Stinger XL Premier Stabilizer

#3 - CBE Quad Lite FS Sight


Saw some serious improvement in my Field scores the last half of the season.
Next year will be even better. Eye sight is going down hill so I may have to
try a .7 diopter lense next year. .55 diopter is not what it once was.

Jbird


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Mathews Conquest 3 to a Hoyt Vantage Elite
Easton Navigators to Easton X10's
T.R.U. Ball Pro Hinge to T.R.U. Ball Absolute


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Fingers to a Release
Victory 22's to Victory Nano's
No Glasses to being checked out and getting glasses???

Not sure on the last one yet.

Chris


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Shock Stop on the Parker Shooting Star
Axcel HD pro
New 3/8" shot-gun cleaning rod extension for my Limbsaver Stablizer.:wink:
Callaway Glove (Switched from TaylorMade)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

None...I had a rough year...nothing I tried worked very well...

I guess you could say switching to flinging arrows with my recurve and having fun again...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's an easy one 

#1. Hoyt Pro Elite w/3000s and C2s from an S4....as soon as I find some 2000s the limbs will change though 

#2. B-Stinger XL from my old trusty Easton X10s...nothing wrong with the X10s but the B-Stinger is FAR and AWAY the best stab I have ever screwed on a bow :thumb: 

This could have very easily been #1 and if I had already been shooting a PE it would have been....and my Premiere bars are in the mail as we speak 

#3. Stan Micro III 3 finger...it's actually a 4 finger cut down to a 3 finger which is VERY important for me :wink:....from my old trusty Tru Ball and Scott Longhorn. For me the Micro III is by far the most comfy hinge I have ever shot. I shot one a few years ago for a little while then went to the Evo and a few others. I am back now and happy as ever


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I only have 2 really

1: Proelite 
2: Bow press (not a purchase, rather it was a sell - getting rid of it so I'd leave my bow alone worked wonders. I finally found out what it was like to go shoot a round and not have to make marks the day of the shoot. :embara: )


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

PSE Moneymaker X NI Single Cam

Victory Nano Arrows

Viper Pro Sight
So far they've all worked out good for me.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> I only have 2 really
> 
> 1: Proelite
> 2: Bow press (not a purchase, rather it was a sell - getting rid of it so I'd leave my bow alone worked wonders. I finally found out what it was like to go shoot a round and not have to make marks the day of the shoot. :embara: )


No. 2 - I can relate. I like tinkering with my bow. But I've just about come to the conclusion that I'd rather let a competant technician get it right for me, then just leave it alone and enjoy shooting.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

1. B-Stinger XL (You don't have one yet? Shame on you!)
2. Shibuya Ultima 365 carbon (mondo impressed with this little gem)
3. Using a circle reticle instead of a dot or fiber (I'm making progress with this. Sight picture is much more steady and relaxed now.)


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

RchurE said:


> 1. B-Stinger XL (You don't have one yet? Shame on you!)


You know, I didn't think I could count my B-Stinger. But I can. I thought I switched to that at the end of last year, but technically it was for the 2009 indoor season. 

Greatest stabilzer invention since life's bread.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Mine would have to be
1.Getting a pro elite
2.33" B-stinger XL premier
3.Last but not least tru spot lens(it really helped my shooting)


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Best thing I have done? Nothing. I'm still shooting the same setup as I was in Darrington a couple years ago. Saves me lots of money and my scores go up when I practice, down when I don't.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

PSE Avenger to PSE Omen
Spot Hogg Hoggit
Tru-ball release to Scott Rhino XT release


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

AKDoug said:


> Best thing I have done? Nothing. I'm still shooting the same setup as I was in Darrington a couple years ago. Saves me lots of money and my scores go up when I practice, down when I don't.


I have to agree there. I'm still shooting my Phantom Elite from 2002 (although I did upgrade to Furious cams), and I just don't see any reason to shoot anything else. When I make a good, strong shot, the arrow still goes right in the middle. 

I did switch from a Copper John to an Axcel sight, though...that was an upgrade for me. The Copper John was solid, but I just like the Axcel better because the adjustment is more crisp.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Alien x
Sword 3rd plane
Limb driver

as of right now those are my top 3.

but i may need a forth spot for the paradigm SOS i have coming in:darkbeer: cant wait to try that thing out


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Mathews Conquest 3 to a Hoyt Vantage Elite
> Easton Navigators to Easton X10's
> T.R.U. Ball Pro Hinge to T.R.U. Ball Absolute


Jaws Dad since you only used 2 im stealin your 3rd option!!!

After on FITA round gotta add my new B-Stinger XL Premier bar


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

in order of importance............

going from dot to circle.

cbe quad lite

b-stinger xl premier

since first place was not equipment, i'll add vantage pro to the list.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

1# Hoyt AM35 Red Ember -replaced my UE XT2000 with spirals

2# Octane 30" Stabilizier -replaced my Doinker CE 34,5"

3# Carter Solution -replaced my Carter Insatiable


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

#1> MERLIN EXCALIBUR. My Merlin XV is a great bow, but this Excalibur has got to be the best shooting, most rock solid and well-built bow I've ever owned. Even better than the Merlin Nova and Supernova. If I wasn't stuck with the intentional tremor (Nothing can be done about it, other than live with it), I know that I could have shot a 60X 300 NFAA round with this bow right out of the box!

#2. BigJONson single rod stabilizer. Getting rid of a flexible stabilizer helped me steady down enormously.

#3. Carter Evolution Plus release aid. Got me back doing it like I should be doing it...with PROPER back tension..or the shot won't break. The RELEASE itself doesn't change, and it is teaching me about consistency and repeatability.

field14


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine:

#1: Total Eclipse Scope

#2: Scott Pro Advantage Release

#3: Easton A/C/C Arrows


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Jbird said:


> #1 - Hoyt Pro Elite with XT 2000's and Spiral X cams
> 
> #2 - B-Stinger XL Premier Stabilizer
> 
> ...


1. Mathews Monster

2. Tri-Van Vanishing rest

3. FOBs on Carbon Express 340 with 75 grain field points

= 12 robinhood arrows at 50-70 yards in a month


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

PoppieWellie said:


> = 12 robinhood arrows at 50-70 yards in a month


Goodness gracious man, shoot spots


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Goodness gracious man, shoot spots


robinhoods can only be shot when shot at dime size dots at those distances so of course field would only drag him down and cause him to miss.....:zip::mg::embara:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> robinhoods can only be shot when shot at dime size dots at those distances so of course field would only drag him down and cause him to miss.....:zip::mg::embara:


I should have said shoot multiple spots :embara:


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*upgrade*

Does a mental upgarde count?


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

#1: Bow Rattler

#2: Vapor Trail Strings.

I did not change anything else. I still have a way to go, but I will get there.

Arrow


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> I should have said shoot multiple spots :embara:


Ohhhhh to be a backyard hero:zip:


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Upgrades*

Mathews Monster XLR8
New Scentblocker Clothing in Mossy Oak Treestand Camo Pattern
Winchester Model 70, 300 WSM


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mattyv97 said:


> Mathews Monster XLR8
> New Scentblocker Clothing in Mossy Oak Treestand Camo Pattern
> Winchester Model 70, 300 WSM


This is the field forum.....not the BOWHUNTING FORUM

We are talking about TARGET archery :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc said:


> Goodness gracious man, shoot spots


Or set your arrows up to not have that happen :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Or set your arrows up to not have that happen :wink:



Ahhhh, ye olde pin nocks :zip:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Ahhhh, ye olde pin nocks :zip:


You cant shoot fobs with pin nocks though!!!!:embara:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

B Stinger XL Premier

Scott Black Hole 3

Listening to Hornet:mg:


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

b- stinger

sword sight

easton flatliners


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

damnyankee said:


> B Stinger XL Premier
> 
> Scott Black Hole 3
> 
> Listening to Hornet:mg:


:nono: Let's not let that happen, ever!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

1st Going to B Stinger (both the 12" and the 32"XL)

2nd Drenalin LD to Am 32

3rd C4 to :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> :nono: Let's not let that happen, ever!


Yeah....cuz you don't do that. 
Trivia question....how much stuff has JD bought that Hornet has or recommended? :zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> B Stinger XL Premier
> 
> Scott Black Hole 3
> 
> Listening to Hornet:mg:


If you could have seen my face when I got that text the other day from you :chortle:

We need to get you a DY lens....wait...never mind


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

In order of occurrence:

1) Scott Longhorn Pro 3-finger (Brass)

2) 30" B-Stinger XL Premier

3) ProElite with cam.5+ on XT2000s

I'm lovin this set up, but just when I got all my ducks in a row equipment wise, field season ends.... Oh well, sights are set on next season...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Shock Stop on the Parker Shooting Star
> Axcel HD pro
> New 3/8" shot-gun cleaning rod extension for my Limbsaver Stablizer.:wink:
> Callaway Glove (Switched from TaylorMade)


forgot about my Alpen 8.5x50 binos. Hugh improvement over my Bushnells.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

1) PSE Moneymaker NI
2) TruBall Axcel sight
3) Linear bow press to work on my new PSE:shade:


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

1. Switch the limbs & cams on my S4 form the 14"/furious XL to 16" W/nitrous B. unfortunately this did not happen until after Mechanicsburg.

Just need to find the elusive set of 65% mini-mods and I will be set.

2. Not really an equipment upgrade but, I shoot more than in years past.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

1. Hoyt Vantage Pro

2. Scott Longhorn Pro Advantage

3. Shortening draw length


----------

